# Induction - Ovulating from Both ovaries at the same time?



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Good morning everybody ,

Having just started taking Menopur (75u) for an ovulation induction for the first time this month, I did my first scan this morning. On the right-hand ovary, there was a follicle measuring 13mm and on the left-hand side, one measuring 10mm.

The actual induction won't be for a few days, but I was wondering it is it possible to ovulate from both ovaries at the same time? I realise this is probably a   stupid question, but I've never heard of this happening before. My husband is hoping for twins..... He is 40 and I'm almost 36. We already had a miscarriage 2 years ago , and no luck since then  

Thanks for your input.

Tara


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If the follicles are of equal size at point of ovulation then yes it is feasible to ovulate from both and possibly concieve twins. If one follicle is bigger than the other then this is less likley as you would probably just ovulate from one and the other may or may not pop at a later time.

Ruth


----------



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for responding so quickly Ruth  

So in that case, would it be possible to conceive twice with, say an interval of 24/48 hrs?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No, the balance of hormones dictates that once 1 egg has been released there is a window of 24 hours for fertilisation to occur. Any other eggs released later would not be receptive to fertilisation as the hormonal balance would have changed and the outer zona alters. It's got to be in that 24 hours!!

Ruth


----------

